# Laminate Trimmer or Compact Router



## Phillym (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello,

I am interested in buying a small palm router. I have looked at the Bosch and the Dewalt DWP611. I would like to use this for mortising hinges, inlay and edge treatment for small boxes but not sure if this is the best approach. The plus of the Dewalt is the plunge base accesorry.

Does anyone have an opinion?

Thanks,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

Both the Colt kit and the 611 are great routers but all you need is a light router ,take a hard look at the T4, small foot print and it will plunge in that you need for the mortising jobs plus it's 1/2 the price of the other two.

Web Store Item Detail Page

===



Phillym said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am interested in buying a small palm router. I have looked at the Bosch and the Dewalt DWP611. I would like to use this for mortising hinges, inlay and edge treatment for small boxes but not sure if this is the best approach. The plus of the Dewalt is the plunge base accesorry.
> 
> ...


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a PC laminate trimmer that I use for small jobs...the only drawback is it doesnt plunge....


----------

